# HSS928 Transmission operation



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Does anyone have any information regarding the operation and parts layout 
of these transmissions? I've looked in the service manual and can not find a great deal of information.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

What I have is in the repository...
Transaxle service manual here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
Operation: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Thanks Tabora I should have looked there first. My apologies.
I looked through the manual in the repository but couldn't find the information I wanted.
A little description of what I am trying to find out and why?
I ran the blower this afternoon and it worked fine for about 20 minutes and then it did not want to turn to the right using the hand levers, but turning to the left was OK.
The lever handle tension seems to feel as though they are similar to one another and nothing seems loose on the cables.
Do the levers simply engage and disengage a gear inside this unit on the main shaft, or do they function differently?


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

If you are going to do the maintenance on your machine, you really need to buy Honda's Service Manual. It will answer all of your questions (and generate a few, too since their english can be confusing). This book covers everything the Owner's Manual does not.

If this is a new machine, a call to the dealer might be in order, especially if it is still under warranty.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> Do the levers simply engage and disengage a gear inside this unit on the main shaft, or do they function differently?


Squeezing a trigger steering lever just disconnects the transmission output on that side, so the machine will naturally pivot in that direction. The trigger levers should only be fully squeezed or released. Anything in between is going to cause oil cavitation.

In many cases, problems with the SST Drive™
are not related to a defective transaxle, but are
caused by slipping drive belts, *partially engaged
bypass arms*, and loose or damaged control
linkages.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Thanks Tabora you have solved my issue. Thanks
For some reason in my mind I thought that the steering leaver somehow braked or locked up the track on the side the leaver was used. Your answer stating the track drive is disengaged on that side means that if there is down pressure on the front rollers and one of the rollers or skids encounter a rough surface they will drag and the steering leavers action will be over powered.
I simply need to learn the machine a little better.
I would still like to understand the steering mechanism inside of this transmission better, so if there is more information out there or someone has pictures of a disassembled unit I would love to see them. The service manual in this case is not very detailed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> I would still like to understand the steering mechanism inside of this transmission better


When you squeeze the steering trigger, you are moving the Shift Arm and thus rotating the Shift Shaft on that side, which re-routes the hydro fluid to bypass the motor/shaft on that side. Per the attached drawing schematics PDF (not the pictures below), the Shift Arm has a 3 degree range where disengagement is complete. Per Hydro-Gear's site: "Innovative clutch technology allows tires to be controlled independently". I've also attached a diagram from the ZT series hydro that shows the "Shift Arm" as a bypass.

















This video for another model transaxle shows how the transmission control lever changes the volume and direction of the fluid flow, but does not address the steering levers...


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Thanks Tabora. You are an amazing source of great information.


----------

